# nipple + coupler + foot assembly + nozzle



## William Shakehands

Reviewing the scheme of a sprinklers irrigation system, I have doubts regarding the translation into Spanish of some of its elements; maybe you can give me a hand:

- Pump connecting *nipple*. 
- Tea or Bend with *coupler*.
- Sprinkler coupler with *foot assembly*.
- Sprinkler *nozzle*.

Thank you.


----------



## Soledad Medina

Hola, William, y bienvenido al foro. Te aconsejo que leas las normas de WordReference, éste no es un servicio de traducciones.

Primero debes tratar de traducir estas palabras por ti mismo con ayuda del diccionario. No importa que tu traducción no sea perfecta. Después que tú hagas el intento todos te ayudaremos a mejorarla.

Cordiales saludos
Soledad


----------



## raiser

Hola, 

Yo tambien tengo problemas con la palabra *coupler*. Es un dispositivo tecnico cuya funcion en unir dos partes. Si couple = par o pareja de elementos, coupler puede entenderse como un *emparejador*, pero me gustaria saber si hay una mejor traduccion.


----------



## jalibusa

Tal vez se trata de un "dispositivo de acople rápido".


----------



## chemgirl

From the Diccionario Espasa Concise © 2000 Espasa Calpe:

*nozzle* ['nɒz_ə_l] _nombre_ boquilla: *the nozzle on the hose is broken,* la boquilla de la manguera está rota


----------



## raiser

Gracias jalibusa. El concetp es ese, pero creo el conexto es muy específico. Se refiere a un dispositivo técnico para medir la conductancia de la piel, que literalmente en ingles se llama Skin Conductance Coupler. Me cuesta encontrar la traducción óptima.


----------



## alberto magnani

Acoplador aislado de la conductividad de la piel


----------



## raiser

Gracias alberto, eso es! pero, ¿porque aislado?


----------



## alberto magnani

Para evitar interacción con otros amplificadores, para la seguridad del paciente y para tener una baja interferencia.


----------



## fokinniga

En México en cuestion de tuberias, copple lo usamos como cople... la gente de construccion, plomeros, ingenieros, etc... usan cople como una palabra de uso comun al igual que niple (en español)


----------



## mr.grouchy

William Shakehands said:


> Reviewing the scheme of a sprinklers irrigation system, I have doubts regarding the translation into Spanish of some of its elements; maybe you can give me a hand:
> 
> - Pump connecting *nipple*.
> - Tea or Bend with *coupler*.
> - Sprinkler coupler with *foot assembly*.
> - Sprinkler *nozzle*.
> 
> Thank you.



-Pump connecting nipple : The nipple could be translated into spanish as the "little valve", es muy dificil.
-Tee bend with coupler ? : i know the word "Tee" in irrigation lenguage, the Tee is simply the "La Te, un codo doble, o un artefacto que sirve para dividir el caudal en dos partes iguales a partir de una cañeria o tubo". Te con acoplador (Coupler = Acoplador).
-Sprinkler coupler with foot assembly: Acoplador de los aspersores o rociadores con un pie de ensamblaje o montaje, el foot assembly es la pata que afirma a los aspersores.
-Sprinkler nozzle: Boquilla, por donde sale expulsada el agua atomizada o nebulizada desde el aspersor.

i'm Agronomist so any other question related to the irrigation systems will be ok.


----------

